

Ask HN: US bank that offers Two-Factor Authentication? - pilom

Since no customer service rep at any bank I've talked to has any idea what "two-factor" authentication is, I was wondering if anyone in the HN community knew of a US bank that offered it? I'd also be interested in an international bank that both offered two-factor authentication and took US citizens as clients.
======
martinisoft
Bank of America has Safepass:
[http://www.bankofamerica.com/privacy/index.cfm?template=lear...](http://www.bankofamerica.com/privacy/index.cfm?template=learn_about_safepass)

~~~
pilom
Thanks for that link. I had no idea BoA offered it. Now if only I could
convince myself to use Bank of America.

~~~
codegeek
"Now if only I could convince myself to use Bank of America"

being their ex-customer for 7 years , I would still say no. You will be better
off without them.

------
umbra
Not a bank, but First Tech Federal CU offers it:

[https://www.firsttechfed.com/eServices/Security/SecurityKey....](https://www.firsttechfed.com/eServices/Security/SecurityKey.aspx?src=esv3)

I can recommend them.

------
debacle
HSBC offers two-factor authentication as a paid service. If your account
balance is high enough or you are a business, it is offered for free.

~~~
pilom
As far as I can tell, HSBC's Secure Key is not available in the US. Can you
provide a link?

~~~
debacle
No, but I have an HSBC RSA dongle in my laptop bag.

------
BaseBand
Two-factor authentication is such a pain, It makes it much harder to steal
your banking credentials when you sign on using public wifi.

